
Lead Poisoning in Rome – The Skeletal Evidence - lifeisstillgood
http://www.poweredbyosteons.org/2012/01/lead-poisoning-in-rome-skeletal.html?m=1
======
lifeisstillgood
A comment by Gibbon1 linked to this page, and it was so good I shared it here
- fascinating, good science and well written :-)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=17353039&goto=threads%...](https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=17353039&goto=threads%3Fid%3Dlifeisstillgood%2317353039)

~~~
jxub
Yes, it's great article indeed.

As an aside, we _really_ should start teaching and understanding history not
as much as single atomic events but rather the cultural outcomes of the
biological, economical and geographical agents of change.

